# Thunderbolt fans will be happy!



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

new Thunderbolt kit first look


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got my hobby shop ordering one for me!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They always leave out the 80 gallon teardrop belly tanks they used in the Pacific.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It looks like a beautiful kit. I have GOT to get one of these babies.
How much is that price in dollars?


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I want one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

KUROK said:


> It looks like a beautiful kit. I have GOT to get one of these babies.
> How much is that price in dollars?


 http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Good looking model to go with the 1/32 scale Trumpeter F4U-D Corsair that I picked up at Hobby Lobby, on clearance, and only $20.00!


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm going to have a hard time coming up with 5200 yen!

 

tom


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Two buildups


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got mine a few weeks ago, but I'm still trying to decide if I wanna do the kit decals or something else.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

KUROK said:


> Two buildups


One nice looking pair! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah, nice pair of Jugs!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

CoooL!


----------

